# Not very happy



## Dell (Nov 24, 2019)

Hi all hope everyone staying safe

well I have been looking for a Multifix M80 motor and finally found one in Germany, I checked with him that it was in good condition and he said it was in top condition so I paid top money for it, well it turned up today and the bearings have gone Very annoying, have taken it to the local motor repair shop and it's going to cost £75 to replace them, have emailed seller but we will see if and what he has to say if I don't get any joy there is always PayPal to hopefully help.

watch this space.









Dell


----------



## Dell (Nov 24, 2019)

Hi all

well got the motor back from the engineer today whisper quite now the chap on eBay didn't want to know ( to be expected I suppose) he said he would have it back but I am sure he knew I wouldn't send it back because of how rare they are and the cost to send it back, will have to put it down to experience and not buy from Germany again.

note the shaft is the other way round because I am left handed it would have put the switch on the back so I asked the engineer to turn the cradle round.

Dell


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

A good result despite the frustrations and extra cost, looking forward to seeing it working!


----------



## Dell (Nov 24, 2019)

Just waiting for the pulley to be made then I can get on as I need to make a few barrel hooks and some screws, should be this week .

Dell


----------

